# Oklahoma senator tries to disarm sheriffs at capitol



## Guest (Mar 17, 2014)

Over 40 sheriffs walked out of the Oklahoma State Capitol this week after an unknown senator demanded they remove their firearms.
After entering the capitol for an annual meet and greet with legislators, the state's sheriffs were confronted and given an ultimatum, disarm or leave the building.
"One of the senators, who they wouldn't tell us, complained because we were armed in the building," Wagoner county sheriff Bob Colbert told KTUL News. According to Colbert, the senator not only refused to identify, but also ordered others in the capitol to relay the message.
"Everybody in that building knew who we were," Colbert said. After being given their options, all 40 sheriffs refused to comply with the senator's demand and walked out of the building, firearms holstered.

http://www.infowars.com/senator-attempts-to-disarm-sheriffs-at-oklahoma-state-capitol/

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Okay , this whole "anti gun" thing is gotten way out of hand !


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I applaud the Sheriff's but question why all the other senators didn't tell this guy to SHUT THE F UP! The whole Oklahoma State Senate is now going to be pushed around by one a-hole?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Coward! If he wants to make a statement by telling the sheriffs to lose their weapons; then, he needs to man up and make the statement. Same for all the other idiots. If you agree; then, say you agree. If you don't; then, either tell him to STFU or come out and say "Senator Moron wants you guys to disarm. I really don't care that you're armed, but I'm asking so he'll shut up."


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

WTF, in Oklahoma? That is supposed to be a red, gun-friendly state. And who is the big sissy who hasn't the cojones to stand up for what he believes, no matter how moronic?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

If I had to play pin the tail on the donkey, i'd start with Sean Burrage, OK's only donkey Senator.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Madness!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Men without guns can't tell men with guns to do anything...they can only politely request.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

^^^ yes all day long. the Sheriff's should have just sat and ignored him and carried on.


----------



## Mjmorgante (Dec 9, 2013)

I would have cited another source other than the website that brought you " Navy SEALs responsible for Boston Bombing". Those donkeys don't need any press.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> Madness!


THIS IS OKLAHOMA !!!!!


----------

